# Who actively trades commodities? What type of brokers do you use?



## lilly87 (14 September 2022)

Hi!  

I am interested in commodity price data trading. Does anyone trade commodities, or keeps track of their prices?  Do you use regular broker, or other tools to check the commodity prices? I have heard that a good tool is API data providers that constantly give you spot and historical prices of various commodities including energy, agricultural, industrial, metals, etc.


----------



## wayneL (14 September 2022)

Norgate data for my charting package.

I have a futures account with IB, but currently using CFDs for short term swing trading, because they are more scalable and easier to position size.


----------



## KevinBB (14 September 2022)

I use IB (Interactive Brokers) for futures trading, using the data that IB provides. Some find that their data isn't satisfactory, but it suits my needs and I stick to it.

The other option is trading CFDs. I don't do this any more, but it was a good introduction to futures trading. Here I used CMC with their data. IB (last time I looked) did not support commodity CFDs, so (for me), CMC was the best choice.

KH


----------

